# 81 200sx sr20det?



## wanna go fast! (Jan 9, 2005)

I have and 81 200sx. its the s110 hatchback. z20e is the stock motor. any one have any info about swapping in an sr20det? anything will help, I have had a lot of trouble finding info. would this be a very difficult swap?


----------

